# PC shutting down, Overheating problem!! Help me guys!! ________



## kool (Nov 17, 2011)

Guys, 

From last 3 days after 20min. of use of my PC, it shutdown w/o any warning. I checked CPU temp in SPEEDFAN s/w and its showed:

*GPU: 58C
CPU: 71C*

Right now i'm using a small table fan to keeping cool my system now its back to normal temp. But why this is happening suddenly?

GFX CARD: NVIDIA 8400GS
CPU:         Intel E6750 (Core2 duo 2.66Ghz)
OS: Win 7
Usage: Internet Browsing with multiple tabs in Firefox


Any solutions guys??? My CPU cabinet has no window in side wall.  

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eS_mp2Sqzu8/TsUk5KIyzrI/AAAAAAAAAWE/EF38bVvaZ-o/s800/gpu.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

Problem with cpu cooler/thermal paste there.


----------



## kool (Nov 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Problem with cpu cooler/thermal paste there.



any explanation? Right now i'm using small table fan, and GPU temp reaches to 34C and now its not shutting down. By the way my GFX card has no fan. and its heating too much.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 17, 2011)

^^PSU is corsair right? 
Is ur cabby very dusty?
When is the last time u removed the CPU heatsink?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

first check if HSF is loose. if yes, fix it. else remove HSF & reTIM it.

for GPU, i don't think much can be done. without a fan it'll overheat anyway. also attaching a fan may cost you as much as 50% of a new GPU.


----------



## kool (Nov 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^PSU is corsair right?
> Is ur cabby very dusty?
> When is the last time u removed the CPU heatsink?


Yes its CORSAIR.


Nothing is dusty, cable is managed well with knot. processor bought in january 2008 and then replaced with new MB in year 2009 that time i removed heatsink and applied paste, carefully attached heatsink. After that i never touched it. 

Now whats ur view?


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2011)

Can you tell the temperatures using RealTEMP/CoreTEMP and GPU-z.


----------



## kool (Nov 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can you tell the temperatures using RealTEMP/CoreTEMP and GPU-z.



With table fan ON 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9Y2-uf_A1nE/TsZ3uLkURNI/AAAAAAAAAWQ/pDi7T1MrgQ4/s800/fan.jpg

In normal mode, w/o table fan. and normal uses of 10min. following 3 results:

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3F0Xi1aeh7Q/TsZ3u90xgmI/AAAAAAAAAWU/Nir_YxqxNSo/s800/after%25252010%252520min.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-n_vWtb7Ooxw/TsZ3v0UPDnI/AAAAAAAAAWY/nBBa7L3mDnQ/s800/rt.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FkspYqLIYs0/TsZ3xHBQCVI/AAAAAAAAAWc/u4Ur7jPhDvg/s800/GPU-Z%252520after%25252010min..jpg


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

If the heatsink is still properly in place, then the problem is due to the TiM...Remove your heatsink..clean out the paste residue from both the contact surfaces(Processor and Heatsink)...Reapply TiM carefully and place the heatsink back...

Another thing, if your cabinet has a slot for a fan on the side panel, install it..As there is nothing more you can do about it..


----------



## kool (Nov 18, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> If the heatsink is still properly in place, then the problem is due to the TiM...Remove your heatsink..clean out the paste residue from both the contact surfaces(Processor and Heatsink)...Reapply TiM carefully and place the heatsink back...
> 
> Another thing, if your cabinet has a slot for a fan on the side panel, install it..As there is nothing more you can do about it..



What is this *TIM* thing???


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

TiM in simpler words is the Thermal paste...It is abbreviated as Thermal Interface Material...buy a new tube..and do what I suggested..it will cool down your processor..


----------



## kool (Nov 18, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> TiM in simpler words is the Thermal paste...It is abbreviated as Thermal Interface Material...buy a new tube..and do what I suggested..it will cool down your processor..


 2 saal hue hain, itna jaldi puaran ho gaya paste. Oh god, is this paste problem? Can i ask u 1 thing, why GFX card is getting heat? it has no fan, but is there any connection b/w GFX to processor?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

Thermal pastes need to be changed, as they dry up and their efficiency in dissipating heat goes down...I'm sure it will lower the temperatures...

For GFX, i suppose it's the ambient temperature..as in the temperature inside your cabinet and the room temperature too...If u can install more fans in your cabinet it will cool the GPU....

And no, there is no connection b/w GFX and Processor..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Thermal pastes need to be changed, as they dry up and their efficiency in dissipating heat goes down...I'm sure it will lower the temperatures...



most likely the paste was not applied uniformly. maybe some amount slipped out of the base and once in contact with air, it got hard & broke away. 

using quality TIM can lower temperature considerably, of course if the processor was overheating badly before. like say 80-90C.



Reaper_vivek said:


> For GFX, i suppose it's the ambient temperature..as in the temperature inside your cabinet



most likely this. processor is overheating, causing the cabby temperature to increase as well. now GPU doesn't have any fan. it'll try dispatching its heat to the already hot air inside the cabby. failing to do so, will heat itself up.

@kool, if possible, add 2 80-120mm fan. 1 at the front, 1 at the back. but a front fan is important as side fan is missing. to bring in fresh air. PSU fan acts as intake but usually those are small & effective only to cool the PSU internals.


----------



## kool (Nov 19, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Thermal pastes need to be changed, as they dry up and their efficiency in dissipating heat goes down...I'm sure it will lower the temperatures...
> 
> For GFX, i suppose it's the ambient temperature..as in the temperature inside your cabinet and the room temperature too...If u can install more fans in your cabinet it will cool the GPU....
> 
> And no, there is no connection b/w GFX and Processor..



Thnx buddy..  



Sam said:


> most likely the paste was not applied uniformly. maybe some amount slipped out of the base and once in contact with air, it got hard & broke away.
> 
> using quality TIM can lower temperature considerably, of course if the processor was overheating badly before. like say 80-90C.
> 
> ...


My cabby is 3 years old, and it has no space for side fan or front fan. How can i add extra fan? By d way, what is the cost of new CABBY w/o smps?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 19, 2011)

kool said:


> By d way, what is the cost of new CABBY w/o smps?



Zebronics bijli - 1.1K (the cheapest recommended cabby)


----------



## kool (Nov 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Zebronics bijli - 1.1K (the cheapest recommended cabby)



any online deal? By d way, can i install myself a new 120mm fan by cutting side wall? is there any tutorial for this?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 19, 2011)

you can do that...one of our forum members has done it with his CM elite 230 cabinet...but I would advise that you buy a new cabinet..atleast Zebronics Bijli..if u can..

Check out..TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce, smcinternational.in, www.theitdepot.com and some more


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 19, 2011)

kool said:


> By d way, can i install myself a new 120mm fan by cutting side wall? is there any tutorial for this?



 Sure u can..

[YOUTUBE]LholcZ40Upw[/YOUTUBE]


*Much more on youtube...*


----------

